# Any CPB's here ?



## Chunduri (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello All,

     I am planning to take the Newly launched CPB certification for Billers by this year end as my employer is requesting it.

     Can anyone Please let me know about : 

      1. Anyone from this forum(or your friends/colleagues) has attended to this certification ?
      2. If Yes, How about the difficulty level of the exam ?
      3. What are the various recommended resources available (Study guides, Tests etc)  
      4. I found only 1 practice test available to procure from AAPC (50 questions), is  that the    only one that AAPC have and how to get more and from where ?
      5. Does anyone know about  CMBS (Traditional Alternative for CPB ) by AMBA ? and which one is the well recognized among these (CPB or CMBS) ?
      6  Other tips and any related useful Info

Please let me know the above and I am waiting for your replies.  

Thanks


----------



## hopedendy (Jul 24, 2013)

i am taking in Septemberand posted asking for help also. I will be finished with the on line course in about 3 weeks,and was told by the instructor to do the online practice exam to help pass.


----------



## priceam (Jul 25, 2013)

I am taking the test in September also. I am wondering about all of these questions too. Are you ladies going to mark your CPT book with acronyms for all of the regulations and plans?


----------



## hopedendy (Jul 25, 2013)

YES! There is no way to remember all that insurance information. I have been putting notes in my CPT and HCPCS books. I hope I can finish all 200 questions,I barely finished with enough time for the 150 questions on the other tests. At the end of the book there are a bunch of case studies and a cd to go online and do more insurance studies,etc. Between that and the practice test, I hope this is enough! I would really like to pass one of the tests on the first try!


----------



## terbear3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok, so who took the CPB test & what were the results?  Was it harder than CPC?  Thanks!


----------



## Hdean (Oct 20, 2015)

Chunduri said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to take the Newly launched CPB certification for Billers by this year end as my employer is requesting it.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the rest of the questions you asked, sorry I cannot provide more


----------

